
What cities/countries are best? (to work in) - XOatlas
Any place on earth is fair game:
Have it be an english speaking places.
Let&#x27;s disregard the US, mainly because H1B sucks, but yes salaries are highest.<p>I am expat, software engineer, wanting to try a new place.<p>Main concerns are money, aka take home and benefits. Paid sick days, paid vacation, remote work, no overtime, flex time... Which seems hard to find outside of europe, but I&#x27;m not sure.<p>Thinking about Toronto or Montreal right now,
also flirting with Zurich and London. 
Maybe Glasgow. 
Dublin seems insane with rent, even among these other ones.
Not considering Australia and NZ because they are so far away and for AUS too hot and giant spiders and snakes.
Singapore is technically interesting, though I believe their average hours per week are insane and the weather is too hot.
======
Varqu
I personally moved to Switzerland (from Eastern Europe) and like it a lot!

This funny piece sums up a few points:
[https://swissdevjobs.ch/blog/switzerland-vs-silicon-
valley](https://swissdevjobs.ch/blog/switzerland-vs-silicon-valley)

------
smarri
Edinburgh is great, worked there for 5 years. Great work life balance and
city. I like London too.

------
rozenmd
Sydney is fine. Globally competitive rate of pay, sick days, highly flexible
working conditions (ex US).

Go hiking every weekend and maybe in 20 years you'll be lucky enough to see a
snake.

